# Polyphonic strobe tuner for iOS



## jonmiso

Hey guys, 
Shameless self promotion here... My company just released a polyphonic strobe tuner for iPhone and iPad. I'd be interested in anyone's feedback. It's a 10 dollar app but PM me for promo codes if you want a free download to check it out.
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/miso-music-tuner/id418641383?mt=8


----------

